# .NET and More > C# >  HElp me with this code

## yagyesh

Hello I am greatly in need of help
I have a VB C++ project which is executing properly 

I wanted to ask how to get decrypt a text in this code. and what is ""key obtained from second party"... any experts on cryptography and fractal pls help me...

----------


## dday9

yagyesh, Is this a C++ project or a C# project? Also, why are you needing to decrypt a text in this code?

----------


## yagyesh

Sorry It is not C++ code. It is a c# code. I am actually confused about how will decrypt button work in this code because it is not doing any function on clicking .. can u explain to me???

----------


## dday9

I am going to move this thread to the C# forums and hopefully a member will be able to help you better there.

----------


## techgnome

In the future please clean out your folders and delete the obj and bin folders before zipping and up loading... your inclusion of the compiled exe and dll files caused me to fight chrome to download it. Plus it's against forum policy to upload compiled bits.


-tg

----------


## techgnome

The decrypt button does what it says it does... it decrypts the message based on the cypher... although it doesn't look all that complex.  so for it to decrypt you have to have an encrypted message first.

-tg

----------


## yagyesh

> The decrypt button does what it says it does... it decrypts the message based on the cypher... although it doesn't look all that complex.  so for it to decrypt you have to have an encrypted message first.
> 
> -tg


how to get "the key obtained from 2nd party" what u put into that??? Pls explain.  
when i am clicking on Decrypt nothing happens..

----------


## yagyesh

help me please i have solved everything but i am stuck at one problem.
the text is only encrypting correct when language is Ukrainian. how to work it with English pls help pls pls pls

----------


## yagyesh

?????????????????

----------


## Nightwalker83

> help me please i have solved everything but i am stuck at one problem.
> the text is only encrypting correct when language is Ukrainian. how to work it with English pls help pls pls pls


Running the project it has a problem importing "FractalEnc_TemporaryKey.pfx" as says the file may be password protected. If it is password protected it would be a good idea to either re-upload attachment in to the post so that file DOES NOT contain a password or send the people who are trying to help with this problem the password in a Private Message.

----------

